# Bowl gouge sharpening



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

He is an interesting approach to sharpening a bowl gouge....






Why did I waste my money on a grinding jig.....?

BB


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks BB for the link. Good info on the video. Those sparks cost him about a nickel each! Any suggestions on a new grinder? That's going to be my next upgrade. gb


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yea, if I was to try that, I would be down to the handle still trying to get the shape right.


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

Good Question GB.... My openion on this is,.... about the best "bang for the buck" is the *8" Woodcraft Model 144290*. Here is why....

Slow Speed: 1725 RPM

Grinding Wheels: Both are white soft alum oxide, the wheels are 1" wide, and one is medium grit and the other is fine grit

Price: $80.00 When on sale. Woodcraft seems to always have $10 off for some reason or another, I think the reg price is about $100.

Delta makes a variable speed 6" and 8" grinder that have only one white alum. oxide wheel the other is alum oxide but is the harder gray wheel. The biggest down side of this grinder is the wheels are only 3/4" wide. Why is that important....Nothing will ruin your day more than having your gouge slide off of the edge of those narrow wheels.

If you get a cheap grinder, a Harbor Freight, for $40 and you buy 2 new alum. oxide wheels to put on it at $40 a piece. Now you have $120 in it and it is not slow speed.

Delta also has a 8" slow speed only grinder that sells for about $200 but it only has one soft white AO wheel.

And then ther is the Baldor 8" slow speed grinder these cost the most.....Way out of my price range for a new one.

hope this helps,
bb


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

GB, keep your grinder and add a 'Worksharp' to the shop just to sharpen your tools. Made a big difference to my work. No sparks, tools last longer and I can see the edge I'm getting as I sharpen the tool. I keep the Worksharp right next to the lathe and touch up often now.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

ET..what model number is the Worksharp that you are using ?

Got the wolverine but that booger do eat up tools...at least the way I use it. LOL


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

He sure is getting a lot of knees & hips into it there! Looks kinda like GB getting after it freehand like that!! 

Jeff


----------

